# "..Is he ignoring me??"



## Lipsz&Kasper (Jun 2, 2013)

One minute he's cute and cuddly then the next minute he's the puppy from ****. When I don't give him the attention he wants he starts to misbehave (ripping up his pee pee pad, barking, chewing on things he shouldn't) and he has plenty of toys. When I try to take something away from him that he shouldn't have he starts to growl and bite me. And when he's a bad boy he is not allowed to sleep with me. That is when he is the worst because its late and he starts barking and whining very loudly for a long period of time. Any suggestions?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I forget - how old is Kasper?

If a "punishment" such as not sleeping with you happens after the fact - he's been a "bad boy" all day so you don't let him sleep with you - dogs have absolutely no idea what they are being "punished" for. They don't realize that what they did in the afternoon impacts sleeping with you at night.

The behavior you mentioned sounds like puppy behavior. You should get you both into obedience training with a highly qualified trainer who uses positive reinforcement. Some of what you're seeing he may grow out of but some of it, the resource guarding for example, will get worse.

To find a qualified trainer, ask your vet and other pet care professionals. I'd stay away from a chain store like PetSmart or PetCo unless you get glowing reviews on one particular trainer there, and then only that trainer. The chain stores don't have real intensive training for their dog trainers and it's not always the best choice.

Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Maggie. Kasper is just a typical puppy.

Is the biting and growling real or does he think you are playing when you try to take something away? I suspect at his age it is just puppy play. Teach Kasper to "drop it" or "trade" when he has something he shouldn't. Chasing him around and trying to get something out of his mouth is just a fun game to him. Offer him a treat and tell him to "trade". He'll have to drop what he has in his mouth to eat the treat. Be sure to tell him he's a good boy. Clicker training is also great with a puppy.

Puppies are a tremendous amount of work, but the time and effort you put into it now will really pay off. Bailey just turned two and it is amazing what a good boy he has become!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Went thru all Of That. Guess What Its Puppy Stuff. Never Used a Trainor-It will come to you and The Little one. Just Maybe a Bit To Soon for all of it.*
*Enjoy Love and Try To Teach Him Yourself.*
*It All Works Out Trust Me.*
*Best Of Luck Nickee in Pa**


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

You've been given some good suggestions. Kasper is being a typical puppy. Remember, puppies don't enter the world knowing what is okay to chew on and what is not. They have to be TAUGHT how to live with us. He is not being "bad" on purpose; he just doesn't know the rules yet. He can be taught using positive reinforcement. The other important thing I will mention is that a lot of unwanted behavior can be avoided by managing his environment. At the puppy stage he should never be out of your sight. Just like you wouldn't let a two year old toddler run around unsupervised. When you have to get things done or are just tired of watching him, he should be in an xpen. Good luck. Enjoy this puppy stage. It is hard work, but oh so worth it. It will fly by way too quickly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Went thru all Of That. Guess What Its Puppy Stuff. Never Used a Trainor-It will come to you and The Little one. Just Maybe a Bit To Soon for all of it.*
> *Enjoy Love and Try To Teach Him Yourself.*
> *It All Works Out Trust Me.*
> *Best Of Luck Nickee in Pa**


I'm going to respectfully disagree with just letting it come to you. I've seen situations where an owner does a lot of damage (physical as well as psychological) to a dog when the owner doesn't understand proper positive reinforcement training. If you want your pup to grow up to be a good companion, seek the help of a qualified trainer who "gets" dog behavior and psychology.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Went thru all Of That. Guess What Its Puppy Stuff. Never Used a Trainor-It will come to you and The Little one. Just Maybe a Bit To Soon for all of it.*
> *Enjoy Love and Try To Teach Him Yourself.*
> *It All Works Out Trust Me.*
> *Best Of Luck Nickee in Pa**


Again (Sorry to disagree with you twice in one day Nickee) but I have to disagree. Ignoring negative behavior even in a puppy, and waiting for it to work itself out is a big mistake. If Kasper has had all of his shots you should really consider going to puppy class both for socialization and some beginning obedience. You really can't start too young. As I stated in another thread, ignoring negative behavior is a huge disservice to you and your dog. What's somewhat cute and tolerated in a puppy isn't so cute in an older dog. Training builds the bond between owner and dog. Dogs aren't born trained. It takes patience and consistency and work. But the outcome is always worth it. And as for using a trainer vs. doing it yourself, I would strongly recommend using the services of a certified trainer. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I posted another long post on this Its Gone. Ummmm!*
*That's Strange. We Can Dissagree That's Ok. *
*Many Blessings to all. Nickee in Pa*****
*I Love SM,Always Something New to Learn.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Went thru all Of That. Guess What Its Puppy Stuff. Never Used a Trainor-It will come to you and The Little one. Just Maybe a Bit To Soon for all of it.*
> *Enjoy Love and Try To Teach Him Yourself.*
> *It All Works Out Trust Me.*
> *Best Of Luck Nickee in Pa**


Third one to disagree - sorry!

Too many Maltese end up in rescue or being rehomed when than cute puppy becomes a badly behaved adult. Puppies need boundaries and need to be taught how to behave properly. It doesn't just happen automatically when they get older. 

Puppies are a lot of work, but that work will pay off.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Third one to disagree - sorry!
> 
> Too many Maltese end up in rescue or being rehomed when than cute puppy becomes a badly behaved adult. Puppies need boundaries and need to be taught how to behave properly. It doesn't just happen automatically when they get older.
> 
> Puppies are a lot of work, but that work will pay off.


 
*I So Agree with this Post. You are 100% right.*
*Many Blessings to you. Great Post!!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Went thru all Of That. Guess What Its Puppy Stuff. Never Used a Trainor-It will come to you and The Little one. Just Maybe a Bit To Soon for all of it.*
> *Enjoy Love and Try To Teach Him Yourself.*
> *It All Works Out Trust Me.*
> *Best Of Luck Nickee in Pa**





Ladysmom said:


> Third one to disagree - sorry!
> 
> Too many Maltese end up in rescue or being rehomed when than cute puppy becomes a badly behaved adult. Puppies need boundaries and need to be taught how to behave properly. It doesn't just happen automatically when they get older.
> 
> Puppies are a lot of work, but that work will pay off.






Yogi's Mom said:


> *I So Agree with this Post. You are 100% right.*
> *Many Blessings to you. Great Post!!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:*


You are 100% agreeing with me disagreeing with you? :confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yes I agree I Do Believe They Need Boundaries and need to be taught how to behave properly. Also I Understand It Doesn't Just happen by its self. It takes A lot of work. So Agree with you.*
*I felt sorry for the OP When she said She didn't have the budget for training.Maybe she just does not have the money right now**
*I Expressed My feelings in my post.*

*Enjoy,Love and Try to teach him yourself. I said.*
*Puppy stuff-Of Course it is.*
*Went thru this. Ya I Did!*
*Never Used a Tranior-No I Have Never done that.*
*Maybe its a bit soon. Yes Its a Puppy for Gosh sakesIt all works out. Of Course it Does-- Do You think every bad Puppy without training Doesn't turn out right?*

*Everything I said was from the heart my heart. I Have expressed my thoughts. I Agree with the post I quoted from You.*
*Trying to be nice about this. I Don't Debate and wont.*
*Just express my feelings. That's all. I Have no other comments. Enough people know me and how I think. I Don't Judge Anyone Until I Walk in there shoes.I Might not have all the answers but always to make a person feel beter. That's Me.*

*Iam Here to share My Yogi And Enjoy Myself and Learn I Agree with your post.*
*That's All Folks,as Bugs Bunny says.*
*Blessings and Love to all. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It is not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing. All dogs are different. Some may need training some may not. Mine never went through the typical puppy stage. She never destroyed anything of mine. Yes she was an active puppy but Yogi's Mom does have a point when she said" it's puppy stuff" and "try to teach him yourself". Not every puppy needs a trainer... they just need proper direction. If the dog is being aggressive than that's a different story but what the OP is describing does indeed sound like normal puppy behaviour.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> It is not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing. All dogs are different. Some may need training some may not. Mine never went through the typical puppy stage. She never destroyed anything of mine. Yes she was an active puppy but Yogi's Mom does have a point when she said" it's puppy stuff" and "try to teach him yourself". Not every puppy needs a trainer... they just need proper direction. If the dog is being aggressive than that's a different story but what the OP is describing does indeed sound like normal puppy behaviour.


The original poster came to this forum for help. She is a new owner and new to SM. From what she stated and asked, she doesn't KNOW what to do. She thinks that not letting the puppy sleep with her when he has been "bad" will help his behavior. Telling her that it is too soon, or it will all work out doesn't help her situation. So many puppies and dogs are surrendered to shelters every day and most often it's due to the owners getting frustrated with bad behavior. There are ways to learn how to train her puppy without spending a lot of money. I agree that the puppy needs proper direction. I think the OP was looking to us to help her with that.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

Please don't ever withhold sleeping with you as punishment if that is your normal bedtime routine...they need our love and acceptance especially at night! Getting some type of confined space is an excellent idea when you are busy and cant keep an eye out. Search old puppy posts...there is alot of info to read! Good luck


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

When you catch him in the act doing something get on to him. If you don't actually see him doing it then there is nothing i can think of.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The way you are describing your new puppy seems like normal puppy behaviour. He will learn with practice and a little patience. One thing I would not recommend is you not having him sleep with you for his behaviour. He does not understand that and it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Lipsz&Kasper (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot ladies for all your suggestions


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He's a normal puppy who is testing his limits (just like a toddler would) The best thing that you can do for him is to let him know what is 'ok' and what isn't, otherwise you run the chance of creating a monster who can't go anywhere when he's older. 

Welcome to the forum!!! Lots of info on here if you do a search


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

dmsl said:


> Please don't ever withhold sleeping with you as punishment if that is your normal bedtime routine...they need our love and acceptance especially at night! Getting some type of confined space is an excellent idea when you are busy and cant keep an eye out. Search old puppy posts...there is alot of info to read! Good luck


Actually, the Nothing in Life is Free program does not recommend allowing your dog to sleep in your bed until he learns that you are in charge of the resources, not him.


----------

